# EagleDriver's Roost - Gear List



## XEagleDriver (Apr 15, 2010)

*HOME THEATER (13'D x 18'W x 8'H) *
Denon 988 receiver, 
Panny DMP-BD60 bluray, 
Oppo 980H dvd/sacd, 
Panny TH-50PX75U plasma HDTV
PSB Image speakers: T45 towers, C40 center, B15 surrounds
SVS PB-10 NSD subwoofer
--------------------------------------
*FAMILY ROOM (18'D x 19'W x 20'H) *
Yammy RX-V563 receiver, 
Oppo 980H dvd/sacd,
Panny TC-37S1 lcd HDTV, 
Monoprice speakers: Four 6.5" in-walls (phantom center), 
--------------------------------------
*OTHER ZONES:* 
Front Porch; pair TIC 60 outdoor speakers,
Back Deck; pair TIC 120 outdoor speakers, 
Master Bath; pair Monoprice 6.5" in-ceilings
All powered by Family Room's RX-V563 using a "fake" bi-amp into a Monster SS4 speaker selector 
--------------------------------------
*ACTIVE SPEAKER SETS:*
Master Bedroom; pair M-Audio AV-30 speakers
Home Computer; pair M-Audio AV-40 speakers


Thanks for looking,
XEagleDriver


----------

